# Tamiflu



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi, I've searched and found a lot of discussion on tamiflu, but no clear answers.

Please, 

1)  What are the expected side effects of tamiflu?

2)  Is it safe to take while TTC/having treatment?

Thank you!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Anna,

Most common side effects of Tamiflu are nausea with or without vomiting, also headache and diarrhoea. It is fine to take when ttc or during treatment as it doesn't interact with any drugs commonly used for IVF.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Maz!  I'm now finding myself wondering how the tamiflu might affect the bodily proceses underlying IVF, rather than any direct clashes with drugs.  But I guess that's wandering into the unknown, and simply having the flu would have an impact, too.


----------

